# AFX BMW 320i Turbo ID help please



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm a little confused about the origins of the two bodies below.



Both cars have the body #1952 on the actual body but when I look them up in Beer's Bible it tells me an entirely different story. It lists the yellow/orange as body #6201 riding on a Speedsteer and the white as body #1980 riding on a lighted MT. :freak:

Does anyone have either body with the #1952? Further, what is the correct chassis? Why the difference in the numbering? I know that Tomy released the 320i from the same mould but the paintwork was different. 

Any insight is greatly appreciated, thanks.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Mr. Beers book is a great reference but it doesn't correlate chassis to bodies in much detail. Francis Van Everbroeck from Belgium has a website (www.afx-aurora.com/en/afx-aurora.htm) with some good info plus he has available the best list of chassis to bodies I have ever come across. If you want the full list it is about $30 but well worth it, he has a shorter version you can look at for free. There are several body numbers for the 320: 1798, 1824, 1980, 6201, 6203, 1952 and others. According to the full list (and just going on body color not the numbers) the yellow/red/orange 320 was available on Magna Steer, Speed Steer, and Magnatraction Flamethrower chassis, and maybe G+ as he has one listed on a G+ but not the colors of the body. The white 320 with FNC on the roof was G+ and Magnatraction Flamethrower. Hope that helps.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Just noticed on my list that the 1952 body is listed as "BMW 320 Turbo FNC" but no colors and shows the 1952 body was on a regular Magnatraction chassis.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have that yellow body. I got it new in 197x in a Speed Steer set with a blue/white Firebird. Under the back edge of the hood is molded 1952-001 and on the inside of the clear window piece is molded 1952-006.

--rick


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

I wouldn't get too hung up on what body numbers go to what chassis, I'm not real sure how accurate that was back in the day, look at is as more of a "guideline" than as a rule. I've had new cars on regular mag chassis but the bodies were equipped for lights, etc.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

#1952 BMW 320 Turbo was the Magnatraction catalog number. It cam in White/Blue/Red, White/Red/Blue, Yellow/Orange/Red and Yellow/Red/Orange. #1980 was the lighted version, same colors.
#6201 was the Speed Steer issue, Yellow/Orange. Aurora did not change the mold to reflect the various catalog numbers for different chassis.
#6203 was the Porsche 934.
#1798 and 1824 I have listed as Faller/AMS releases. They came in the #1952 colors as well as Red/White/Purple/Blue #9.

Tomy AFX released the same mold in Lime Green/Green, White/Blue and White/Yellow/Red.

Hope that helps out some.

-Paul


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Perfect! Kind thanks everyone, that explains the bigger picture. BTW, that's an excellent reference Asennafan, have not come across that before. Is the paid version an actual paper book or a PDF file? My preference would be a book.

Rick, the numbers on mine are identical to yours and the other info backs it up as a Speed Steer. I think I'll drop some lit MTs under them for runners.

Paul, I have to ask... was all of that from one reference source? Amazing!

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Jisp said:


> Paul, I have to ask... was all of that from one reference source? Amazing!


Michael,

I have tons of resource material for most makes and scales for slot cars collected over a 45 year span. I'm currently working up a website that will let anyone ID their cars along with some additional info that I will try to keep updated. You can see some of what is there now. It's a continual work in progress with new stuff going up every week.

Speedinc-slotcars.com

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

The paid list is a PDF file, and is very wide and not easily printable unfortunately. I would love to have it in book form also and I am contemplating trying to convert it somehow.
Paul, that is an awesome website you got going, I have a few of the rarer versions of some cars you have listed if you want any pics I'd be glad to send them to you.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

asennafan said:


> The paid list is a PDF file, and is very wide and not easily printable unfortunately. I would love to have it in book form also and I am contemplating trying to convert it somehow.
> Paul, that is an awesome website you got going, I have a few of the rarer versions of some cars you have listed if you want any pics I'd be glad to send them to you.


PM Sent.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

ASF, all too common problem with PDF in my experience - what is on the page in front of you on the screen simply won't work in a printed version. Have you tried printing it in landscape, assuming it's presented as portrait?

Paul, I've used your site's reference material before and have it bookmarked. Thanks.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Paul,

When I click on the link you posted nothing comes up. I did find your google site through a google search.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

vansmack2 said:


> Paul,
> 
> When I click on the link you posted nothing comes up. I did find your google site through a google search.


URL link is fixed. I fat-fingered the address in the link set up.

-Paul


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Paul, I just had a look at the link I had bookmarked and I suspect it's for an earlier version of your site, or part of it anyway. Wow, your newer version is slick and the site layout is easy to navigate. It's big and bold and free of distractions..... just pure slot car goodness. Beautiful job mate, thank you.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------

